# TW charges flood victims for ruined boxes



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,59198,00.html

I guess that they should be able to add it to insurance claims.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I would think that insurance would cover it. Same thing would happen with those with D* or E* would need to submit claims. Sucks to be in a flood zone.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Most people don't have flood insurance, so they may be stuck unless FEMA comes up with some grant or low-interest loan money.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Then they shouldn't live in a flood zone. The government always bails out these idiots who want to live somewhere their house floods every couple of years. I have no problem with them living their, just don't ask the government for money!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, per another version of the story that I heard on the radio, leased equipment such as cable boxes are not covered by homeowner's insurance. Owned equipment (such as satellite boxes not on lease) are covered. Per the story I heard, the customer will have to pay out for the boxes lost.

I just hate that Barry Bonds guy. :lol: Not only that, I live on an island.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You want to step outside?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I like your avitar though, so I can't be all bad.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well as long as we are on the same page. I want to live on an island, but we don't have too many of those here in Phoenix... :shrug:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

You can come up here to SLC and live on Antelope Island in the Great Salt Lake. You can keep cozy with the brine flies and spiders...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Now that sounds like some fun! I knew Utah was there for a reason.


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

*Time Warner Cable will NOT charge for lost or damaged cable equipment for customers in the recent flood!*

*Welcome to Time Warner*


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Boy, they are sure yelling on their website...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Public pressure yielded a quick positive response. Not bad for a cable company.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmm...I guess the media is good for somthing after all. :ewww:


----------

